# Painting question, what do they mean by feather?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

As in: Feather with a mix of Hawk Turquoise and chaos black. Does that mean drybrush? It looks different then drybrushing in the picture.

Its from Games Workshop's how to paint 'nids guide that can be found here:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...tegoryId=400031&pIndex=1&aId=4900028a&start=2


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it means its done like a feather, look at how they've done the lines on the carapace edges, then look at a feather


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

You also do it gradually, you can do blending this way, it just makes the paint gradually get thinner and thinner on the model until it blends nicely.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, how is that achieved though? What technique? Drybrushing?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a technique in itself, though it's not completely dissimilar to drybrushing.

You want to start with a medium amount of pressure on the brush tip at the edge of the carapace, and then gradually release the pressure as you move inwards. At the tip of the stroke, only the very tip of the brush should be touching the model, creating a wispy tip.

Like this:









More <-------------------Brush Pressure ------------------> less


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you, thats exactly what I needed to know. Have some Rep.


----------

